# Inoki's BOM BAYE NEW YEAR'S Event Announces Matches



## JDenz (Dec 1, 2002)

Kazuyoshi Ishi (K-1), Naoto Morishita (Pride) and Antonio Inoki held a press conference this past Thursday. Each spoke and made official statements about upcoming events. 

First was the announcement of Bob Sapp facing Yoshihiro Takayama as the first main event on Inoki's 'Bom-ba-Ye 3' show. This has got to be considered a deathwish by Takayama (still recovering from his horrible eye-socket injury). 

The second announcement was the return of Kazuyuki Fujita. He will have the difficult task of facing Mirko 'Cro Cop' Filipovic in a rematch. Their first meeting resulted in Fujita desperately trying to get the takedown and getting hammered in the eye before anything really happened. Fujita lost their first meeting. A possible factor is that Mirko had a bad hernia recently, which has kept him out of training. 

The Nogueira vs. Fedor fight was also announced and scheduled for PRIDE 24 on 12/23/02 to close out the year. Many feel that Fedor is the man to beat Nogueira after his win over Heath Herring (who is rumored to have received a fractured eye socket from the bout).


----------



## ace (Dec 3, 2002)

Japan is Awsome & Antonio is a Great Promoter.
:ultracool


----------



## JDenz (Dec 4, 2002)

Ya I still think he could do a little better with staying out of the American telecasts.  90 percent of Americans have no clue who he is.


----------

